# المنتديات الاجتماعية > كرسي الاعتراف >  " العالي عالي " ضيف كرسي الاعتراف

## N_tarawneh

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة العالي عالي
					

نادر بما انك كنت على كرسي الاعتراف 

شو رأيك تخاتر الضيف إلى بعدك وتخليه يجلس معنا على الكرسي 

 


بالتأكيد يا عالي ...

والضيف رح يكون انت يا صديقي ...

باسمي واسم الأخوة الأعضاء في منتديات الحصن الأردنية أدعو أخونا العضو العالي عالي نائب المشرف العام للمنتدى بالجلوس على كرسي الإعتراف ...

تفضل يا عالي ...؟؟؟*

----------


## بدون تعليق

:SnipeR (94):  
انا من زمان مستنيك يا عالي تقعد على الكرسي

برافو عليك يا نادر انك قظبته

مستعد للأسئله :SnipeR (51):  

بسم الله نبدأ الجوله الاولى من الاسئله
علما بأن هذه الجوله ممنوع الاستعانه بصديق  :Db465236ff:  

1- ما معنى اسمك في المنتدى ولماذا اخترته؟
2-عرف معنى النفاق مع ذكر امثله تدعم التفسير(يفضل استخدام امثله من داخل المنتدى)
3-عرف الايمان و اين تجد نفسك منه
4-لو امامك فرصه ترجه بالوقت للخلف ماذا تختار ان تغير من حياتك
5-اين ترى نفسك بعد 10 شنوات من الان؟

بكفي لحد هون 
انتهت الجوله الاولى
 :SnipeR (94):

----------


## بدون تعليق

:SnipeR (62):  


> سؤال مكرر وتم الإجابة عليه ...
> 
> 
> 
> كثير حوالي ما بين 5 - 8 
> 
> 
> 
> لربما قد يكون وسيلة ، والصدق بشكل عام هو عبارة عن أمان ...
> ...


نادر تع جاي وين فليت
 :SnipeR (30):   حضرتك ما جاوبت على اسئلتي
1- لم اجد في اجوبتك السابقه درا على سؤالى الاول :Bl (14):  معلش الله بعينك ترجع تكتبلي اياه لو ما فيها ثقاله دم :Db465236ff:  
3-السؤال الثالث ما فهمت الاجابه شكله فهمي غلى قدي ارجو التوضيح ماذا تعني ان الصدق وسيله ؟وسيله لماذا؟ و ماذا تعني انه عباره بالامان؟كيف يعني خيوه؟أمان من ماذا
4- السؤال الرابع لم يتم الاجابه عليه ارجو اعاده النظر في الاجابه
6 -السؤال السادس لم اجد اجابه سابقه معلش تكتبلي الاجابه من جديد حابب اعرف شو طبيعه شغلك و اذا بتحبه
8-السؤال الثامن ارجو توضيح المكان الذي ستهرب اليه الاجابه مبهمه :Bl (14):  

معلش خيوه استحمل ثقاله دمي معلش عارف بدك تقول علي طنجير و استيعابي بطيق :Eh S(2):  

وشكرا لرحابه صدرك

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> نادر تع جاي وين فليت
>   حضرتك ما جاوبت على اسئلتي
> 1- لم اجد في اجوبتك السابقه درا على سؤالى الاول معلش الله بعينك ترجع تكتبلي اياه لو ما فيها ثقاله دم 
> 3-السؤال الثالث ما فهمت الاجابه شكله فهمي غلى قدي ارجو التوضيح ماذا تعني ان الصدق وسيله ؟وسيله لماذا؟ و ماذا تعني انه عباره بالامان؟كيف يعني خيوه؟أمان من ماذا
> 4- السؤال الرابع لم يتم الاجابه عليه ارجو اعاده النظر في الاجابه
> 6 -السؤال السادس لم اجد اجابه سابقه معلش تكتبلي الاجابه من جديد حابب اعرف شو طبيعه شغلك و اذا بتحبه
> 8-السؤال الثامن ارجو توضيح المكان الذي ستهرب اليه الاجابه مبهمه 
> 
> معلش خيوه استحمل ثقاله دمي معلش عارف بدك تقول علي طنجير و استيعابي بطيق 
> ...


ما شاء الله بتنفع اتكون منقح ابحاث يا ابني  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> نادر تع جاي وين فليت
>   حضرتك ما جاوبت على اسئلتي
> 1- لم اجد في اجوبتك السابقه درا على سؤالى الاول معلش الله بعينك ترجع تكتبلي اياه لو ما فيها ثقاله دم 
> 3-السؤال الثالث ما فهمت الاجابه شكله فهمي غلى قدي ارجو التوضيح ماذا تعني ان الصدق وسيله ؟وسيله لماذا؟ و ماذا تعني انه عباره بالامان؟كيف يعني خيوه؟أمان من ماذا
> 4- السؤال الرابع لم يتم الاجابه عليه ارجو اعاده النظر في الاجابه
> 6 -السؤال السادس لم اجد اجابه سابقه معلش تكتبلي الاجابه من جديد حابب اعرف شو طبيعه شغلك و اذا بتحبه
> 8-السؤال الثامن ارجو توضيح المكان الذي ستهرب اليه الاجابه مبهمه 
> 
> معلش خيوه استحمل ثقاله دمي معلش عارف بدك تقول علي طنجير و استيعابي بطيق 
> ...


اسئله منطقيه :7anoon:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

ماخلص الاسيوع جاوب

----------


## العالي عالي

> ماخلص الاسيوع جاوب


والله يا نادر انا بشوف انو لسا عليك طلب  :Db465236ff:

----------


## N_tarawneh

> والله يا نادر انا بشوف انو لسا عليك طلب


انا مكلفك / جاوب عني ...  :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:SnipeR (83):   :SnipeR (83):   :SnipeR (83):   :SnipeR (83):   :SnipeR (83):   :SnipeR (83):

----------


## العالي عالي

> 


انتي يا مها شو رأيك نخلى نادر على الكرسي  :Smile:  

ولا اكون انا محلو  :Eh S(2):

----------


## N_tarawneh

> انتي يا مها شو رأيك نخلى نادر على الكرسي  
> 
> ولا اكون انا محلو


لا يا عمي سيبني منك ...

خليك على الكرسي قاعد لحالك ...  :Db465236ff:

----------


## العالي عالي

> لا يا عمي سيبني منك ...
> 
> خليك على الكرسي قاعد لحالك ...



خلص متل ما بدكم 

انا ان شو بدي اعمل يعني  :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):  

يلي إلى بدو يسأل يسأل ويخلصني  :Eh S(2):

----------


## ayman

اهلا وسهلا بالعالي عالي

1- هل تعتبر نفس عالي  ولا اسمك هيك بس حتى ترفع ثقتك بحالك ؟
2- وكيف عالي انت الك جناحن ولا اجريك طوال ؟
3-لو معك اخر سيجارة بالبكيت ومعك واحد من اصحابك بتعزم عليه ولا بتدخنها بدون ماتعزم ؟
4-بتعرف تطبخ ملوخية ؟

----------


## N_tarawneh

> اهلا وسهلا بالعالي عالي
> 
> 1- هل تعتبر نفس عالي  ولا اسمك هيك بس حتى ترفع ثقتك بحالك ؟
> 2- وكيف عالي انت الك جناحن ولا اجريك طوال ؟
> 3-لو معك اخر سيجارة بالبكيت ومعك واحد من اصحابك بتعزم عليه ولا بتدخنها بدون ماتعزم ؟
> 4-بتعرف تطبخ ملوخية ؟


 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## العالي عالي

> اهلا وسهلا بالعالي عالي
> 
> 1- هل تعتبر نفس عالي  ولا اسمك هيك بس حتى ترفع ثقتك بحالك ؟
> 2- وكيف عالي انت الك جناحن ولا اجريك طوال ؟
> 3-لو معك اخر سيجارة بالبكيت ومعك واحد من اصحابك بتعزم عليه ولا بتدخنها بدون ماتعزم ؟
> 4-بتعرف تطبخ ملوخية ؟


يا فتاح يا عليم يا رزاق يا كريم 

ما شاء الله انت اول واحد بتسأل  :SnipeR (30):  


2- وكيف عالي انت الك جناحن ولا اجريك طوال ؟

لا ياسيدي ما إلى جناحات مقصوصات من زمان  :Smile:  



1- هل تعتبر نفس عالي  ولا اسمك هيك بس حتى ترفع ثقتك بحالك ؟
انا لا عالي ولا اشي انا انسان عادي متلي متل غيري بس هيك طلع معي الاسم من اول ما دخلت على النت وحبيت اضل عليه برغم المشاكل الكتير من وري الاسم 



3-لو معك اخر سيجارة بالبكيت ومعك واحد من اصحابك بتعزم عليه ولا بتدخنها بدون ماتعزم ؟
مع رفعت اسعار الدخان بدي ابطل اعزم حدا ولا حتى لو البكيت مليان  :Db465236ff:  


4-بتعرف تطبخ ملوخية ؟
انا بموت بالملوخية بعتبرها احسن اشي بالدنيا والاكلة الوحيدة إلى بجوع عشانها يومين وبعرف اطبخها  :Icon31:  


غيرو شو بدك تعرف  :Bl (14):

----------


## ayman

اوكي  عندي كثير اسألة 
بس هلا بلشان بالهجوم الأول عليك وراح ينزل كمان شوية جهز حالك واذا بتحذف الموضوع من المنتدى  بزعل  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## ابو نعيم

*ما هو افضل شى مر عليك في حياتك 
ما هو اكثر انسان مقرب الى قلبك
ما هي امنيتك في الحياة
من مثلك الاعلى 
ما الفريق المحلي الذي تشجعه والفريق الاجنبي الذي تشجعه*

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

اخ ياريت خليتوا نادر بس يلا  يا عالي 
 سؤالي هو :
شو اكثر اشي بنرفزك ؟
و شو اخر كتاب قراته ؟
شو  انت دارس ؟

----------


## العالي عالي

> اوكي  عندي كثير اسألة 
> بس هلا بلشان بالهجوم الأول عليك وراح ينزل كمان شوية جهز حالك واذا بتحذف الموضوع من المنتدى  بزعل


لا تخاف عندي روح رياضية ما راح احذف الموضوع :SnipeR (19):

----------


## بدون تعليق

:Bl (14):   :Bl (14):   :Bl (14):   :Bl (14):   :Bl (14):  
حلو كثير

اولا نادر طنشني و ما جاوبني و رجعنا عدنا صياغه الاسئله و برضو طناش :Bl (14):  


و ثانيا العالي طنشني و ما جاوبني مع اني سألت اول واحد لو ترجع صفحتين لورا يا عالي  :Bl (14):  

شو يا جماعه الخير ؟؟؟؟؟شكلي بكتب بالحبر السري

كنكم متفقين علي والا الاسئله صعبه :SnipeR (83):

----------


## العالي عالي

> حلو كثير
> 
> اولا نادر طنشني و ما جاوبني و رجعنا عدنا صياغه الاسئله و برضو طناش 
> 
> 
> و ثانيا العالي طنشني و ما جاوبني مع اني سألت اول واحد لو ترجع صفحتين لورا يا عالي  
> 
> شو يا جماعه الخير ؟؟؟؟؟شكلي بكتب بالحبر السري
> 
> كنكم متفقين علي والا الاسئله صعبه




لا حب مش مطنشنك لا انا ولا نادر 

ارجع اسال وراح اجاوبك 

ولا يهمك انت غالي

----------


## بدون تعليق

> 1-اسمك و سنك و عنوانك و الاسم رباعي و ارجوا كتابه العنوان بوضوح  
> 2-نيجي للجد:كم صديق حقيقي لك؟
> 3-ماذا يعني لك الصدق؟
> 4- عمرك كذبت؟و شو كانت اكبر كذبه؟
> 5-حدد طبيعه علاقتك بالجنس اللطيف 
> 6- وين بتشتغل؟ و هل تحب عملك؟
> 7-لو لقيت المصباح السحري و معاك 3 امنيات شو بتتمنى؟
> 8-لو عرفت انك رح تموت بعد اسبوع(بعيد الشر)شو بتعمل؟
> 
> ...


ماشي يا عالي هينا عدنا الاسئله تاعت نادر 
ان شاء الله يجاوبها و ما يطنشني :Bl (14):

----------


## بدون تعليق

> انا من زمان مستنيك يا عالي تقعد على الكرسي
> 
> برافو عليك يا نادر انك قظبته
> 
> مستعد للأسئله 
> 
> بسم الله نبدأ الجوله الاولى من الاسئله
> علما بأن هذه الجوله ممنوع الاستعانه بصديق  
> 
> ...


و هي الاسئله تاعتك يا عالي

و انشالله ما اتطنشوني :Bl (14):  


والله مش عم بكتب بالحبر السري يا جماعه الخير :Eh S(2):  حرام عليكم

----------


## العالي عالي

> ماشي يا عالي هينا عدنا الاسئله تاعت نادر 
> ان شاء الله يجاوبها و ما يطنشني


انا إلى على كرسي الاعتراف مش نادر يا رجل  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## العالي عالي

> انا إلى على كرسي الاعتراف مش نادر يا رجل


ولا حدا بدو يسأل بكون أحسن  :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## بدون تعليق

:Bl (14):  
 :Bl (14):  

و بعدين معك يا رجل

لهل درجه هاي منعمي ضوك يا عالي

انا صرت حاططلك الاسئله مرتين

شكلوا عن جد الكي بورد عندي بطبع بالحبر السري :SnipeR (30):

----------


## بدون تعليق

> انا من زمان مستنيك يا عالي تقعد على الكرسي
> 
> برافو عليك يا نادر انك قظبته
> 
> مستعد للأسئله 
> 
> بسم الله نبدأ الجوله الاولى من الاسئله
> علما بأن هذه الجوله ممنوع الاستعانه بصديق  
> 
> ...


و هي الاسئله للمره الثالثه
 :Bl (14):  

و اذا برضه بدكش تجاوب بلاش

 :Bl (14):

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

يا عالي مالك ما تجاوب اسئلتي اجت زمان

----------


## العالي عالي

1- ما معنى اسمك في المنتدى ولماذا اخترته؟ 

معني اسمي لا اعرف مجرد اسم عادي لكن لماذا اخترته لأنه من اول ما دخلت الانترنت والمنتديات وغرف الدردشة وانا به فلماذا اغيره



2-عرف معنى النفاق مع ذكر امثله تدعم التفسير(يفضل استخدام امثله من داخل المنتدى)
كل إلى بالمنتدي منافقين بس على الخفيف  :Db465236ff:  



3-عرف الايمان و اين تجد نفسك منه
الايمان هو  : اعتقاد وقول وعمل وزاد بعضهم ونية وزاد آخرون وسنة


4-لو امامك فرصه ترجه بالوقت للخلف ماذا تختار ان تغير من حياتك
فرصة سفر لم استغلها جيداً 


5-اين ترى نفسك بعد 10 شنوات من الان؟
الله اعلم

----------


## العالي عالي

> يا عالي مالك ما تجاوب اسئلتي اجت زمان



سوري مها بس ممكن تعيدي الاسئلة  :Smile:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> سؤالي هو :
> شو اكثر اشي بنرفزك ؟
> و شو اخر كتاب قراته ؟
> شو  انت دارس ؟


>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

----------


## باريسيا

*العالي 
يسعد مساك وصباحك ..

شرفنى وجودك على كرسي الاعتراف ومعرفتنى فيك اكتر بردودك واجبتك على اسالتنى الفضوليه 

مين كاتبك المفضل .؟
:
للكتب الي بتقرا الو مشاهدة الـtvبتحب الاكشن ، الرعب ، الدراما ، الكوميدي ، الرمانس .؟
:
بيت شعر بتحبه اكتر .؟
:
قاعده بتحبها وطبقها .؟
:
حلمك وامنيتك حققتها وله لسه .؟
امنيتك بايام الطفوله اتغيرة مع الزمن .؟وله بعدك متشبث فيها .؟
:
اكلتك المفضله .؟
:
بلد تتمنى اتسافرها .؟
:
شو مشروعك بالمستقبل.؟
:
:
:

ويعطيك العافيه ..*

----------


## العالي عالي

شو اكثر اشي بنرفزك ؟
اني يكون عندي موعد والشخص الاخر ما يحضر او حتى يتأخر بنجن كتير  :Bl (14):  



و شو اخر كتاب قراته ؟
للأسف اهتماماتي الادبية محصورة وما بحب القرآة كثيراً لكن هذا الكتاب عجبني كصيراً 

رؤساء أمريكا - قادة صهاينة فى البيت اللأبيض
تأليف: محمد القدوسي




شو انت دارس ؟
رياضة

----------


## العالي عالي

> *العالي 
> يسعد مساك وصباحك ..
> 
> شرفنى وجودك على كرسي الاعتراف ومعرفتنى فيك اكتر بردودك واجبتك على اسالتنى الفضوليه 
> 
> مين كاتبك المفضل .؟
> :
> للكتب الي بتقرا الو مشاهدة الـtvبتحب الاكشن ، الرعب ، الدراما ، الكوميدي ، الرمانس .؟
> :
> ...




مين كاتبك المفضل .؟
ما شخص معين لأني مش كتير بهتم بالادب والكتب للأسف طبعاً 



للكتب الي بتقرا الو مشاهدة الـtvبتحب الاكشن ، الرعب ، الدراما ، الكوميدي ، الرمانس .؟
انا بحب الرعب كتير  وبعدين الاكشن 


بيت شعر بتحبه اكتر .؟
ما بحب الشعر  مع احترامي لناد وكل الاعضاء إلى بحبو الشعر  :Db465236ff: 


قاعده بتحبها وطبقها .؟
لو كانت الحياه وردة لنجح الجميع باستنشاق رحيقها
والشاطر يفهم  :SnipeR (19):  


حلمك وامنيتك حققتها وله لسه .؟
يعني بعض الاماني تحققت وبعضها على الطريق



امنيتك بايام الطفوله اتغيرة مع الزمن .؟وله بعدك متشبث فيها .؟
لا والله اتغيرت كنت بتمني اني اصبح صيار بس ما مشي الحال  :Eh S(2):  
:
اكلتك المفضله .؟
انا عاشق الملوخية  :Db465236ff:  
:
بلد تتمنى اتسافرها .؟
اتمني ان ازور مدينة الضباب ( لندن )
:
شو مشروعك بالمستقبل.؟
كل اشي بجيبو ربك ما احلاه

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

اخي العزيز محمد 

1 ما هو اكثر شيء يستفزك ولا تستطيع تمالك اعصابك امامه ؟

2 بتكتب باليد اليسرى او اليمنى ؟

3 ايهما تفضل منظر البحر او السماء ؟

4 بتلبس نظارات ؟

5 لما اتكون مبسوط شو الاغنيه او المطرب اللي بتسمعله ؟

6 بتحب لعب الشده ؟ 

7 شو نوع الساعه اللي لابسها ؟

8 ايهما تفضل اكثر رائحه النرجس ام الياسمين ؟

9 شو اكثر عاده فيك انته بتكرهها ( وبصراحه اذا ممكن ) ؟

10 اذا كنت بنص الشغل على الكمبيوتر و فجأه انقطعت الكهرباء شو اول كلمه بتقولها ؟ 

ولي عوده اخرى

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

جاوب يا عالي  :Bl (14):

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> جاوب يا عالي


 :Bl (14):   :Bl (14):   :Bl (14):

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

> 


 :Bl (14):   :Bl (14):   :Bl (14):   :Bl (14):

----------


## العالي عالي

1 ما هو اكثر شيء يستفزك ولا تستطيع تمالك اعصابك امامه ؟
اكتر اشي بستفزني اني اشوف المصريين ما بحبهم وما بحب شوفتهم 



2 بتكتب باليد اليسرى او اليمنى ؟
انا اعسر  :Db465236ff:  



3 ايهما تفضل منظر البحر او السماء ؟
ولا واحد 


4 بتلبس نظارات ؟
نحم 


5 لما اتكون مبسوط شو الاغنيه او المطرب اللي بتسمعله ؟
انا لما اكون مبسوط بحب اسمع اغاني حزن ما بعرف ليش  :Db465236ff:  


6 بتحب لعب الشده ؟
انا من محترفين الشدة وعندي استعداد اتحداك شو رأيك  :SnipeR (19):   :SnipeR (19):  


7 شو نوع الساعه اللي لابسها ؟
بولغري جلد ابيض - هدية من شخص عزيز على قلبي 


8 ايهما تفضل اكثر رائحه النرجس ام الياسمين ؟
بس اشمهم بجاوبك  :Db465236ff:  


9 شو اكثر عاده فيك انته بتكرهها ( وبصراحه اذا ممكن ) ؟
التدخين 


10 اذا كنت بنص الشغل على الكمبيوتر و فجأه انقطعت الكهرباء شو اول كلمه بتقولها ؟
بلاش احكيلك بديش يزعلو الاعضاء  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## غازي القسايمه

السلام عليكم ورحمت الله وبركاته إلى الاخ عالي عالي انا صديق محمد قسايمه و حاب اتعرف عليك لأنه حكالي عنك كثير و فيه مواضيع رح اطرحها ذات اهميه كبيره جدت ان شاء الله

----------


## Ola Al-otoum

الموضوع حلو والفكرة جديدة وفريدة من نوعها بتمنالك النجاح :Icon31:

----------


## العالي عالي

> السلام عليكم ورحمت الله وبركاته إلى الاخ عالي عالي انا صديق محمد قسايمه و حاب اتعرف عليك لأنه حكالي عنك كثير و فيه مواضيع رح اطرحها ذات اهميه كبيره جدت ان شاء الله


اهلا وسهلا فيك اخ غازي 

منور المنتدي 

واي اشي حاب تعرف عني انا جاهز لاي سؤال

----------

